# hey noob here



## dubster16v (Sep 17, 2008)

i have just come from a new forum http://yorkshire-audi.heavenforum.com/forum.htm thought i would spread my wings a little and see whats about, come have a look over there and show your support for fellow Audi fans

cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , always nice to have more southerners here :wink:


----------

